# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Región Lima monitoreará calidad del aire de provincias de Huaura, Barranca, Huaral y Cañete

## gpacheco

*Huacho, abr. 23 (ANDINA).-* El gobierno regional de Lima adquirió equipos para el monitoreo ambiental de las provincias de Huaura, Barranca, Huaral y Cañete, con una inversión de 170 mil nuevos soles, informó la especialista ambiental, Jacqueline Ayala Hilario. 
Esta iniciativa forma parte del proyecto de mejoramiento de la gestión del aire en las referidas  jurisdicciones, a cargo de la gerencia regional de Recursos Naturales y Gestión del Medio Ambiente. 
Entre los equipos destaca un hivol para la toma de muestras del ambiente del lugar y un analizador de gases H2S, SO2, CO que permitirá la medición del grado de contaminación del aire, además de un sonómetro para la medición del ruido. 
Estos equipos nos permitirán tener datos reales sobre el grado de contaminación y de la calidad del aire en las provincias señaladas en el proyecto, indicó Ayala durante el lanzamiento de la campaña regional Ruido Cero 2009 y el desarrollo de diversas actividades para sensibilizar a la población sobre los efectos del ruido.Temas similares: Artículo: Mincetur consolidará producción de paltos y chirimoyas de la región Lima para exportar a la UE Necesitmos Asesor para instalar parral en Cañete Lima. Artículo: Declaran a región Lima como zona libre de transgénicos consulta hectarea en huaura o huaral Café Britt Perú planea abrir dos nuevas tiendas en provincias y una en Lima este año ante fuerte demanda

----------

